# Aloe Vera Water



## monk3y (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if the commercially bought "aloe vera juice" from Asian supermarkets and such would be a substitute for products such as Stress Coat etc which claim to support healing and slime coat.

Ive read somewhere that the aloe also has bactericidal substances such as sulfur. Anyone think this is a suitable alternative or at least something to experiment with?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You'll just add a layer of aloe scum in your tank. I'm not sure stress coat does anything.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't get why you'd need a fish slime supplement if your tank is already healthy and functioning. Also I wouldn't put anything foodish in a tank unless it's going to be eaten...bacteria and algae area always waiting for a snack.


----------



## monk3y (Jan 17, 2011)

that's the point some of the fish aren't healthy.

It was just a query anyway


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Only a fraction of that drink is real Aloe vera. There are lots of preservatives and sugar which is not a good idea to put in a tank.


----------



## monk3y (Jan 17, 2011)

true although it does say no added sugar..

oh well the stuff is probably just a gimmick anyway i just wanted to see what other more knowledgeable people thought haha


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

They add grape artificial flavor in it, i just remembered the taste just now lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

that drink is AWESOME. I love it, the little jelly chunks in it.

But yah, it's really sweet, i doubt it would do much good for your tank, other than induce a bacterial bloom.

It may say no added sugar, but it probably has cactus juice or some other psuedosugar


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Just grow some aloe vera yourself, and put the slime/jelly/gel into the tank and see what happens.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

THere is no research to indicate aloe vera does a damn thing in your tank and it is just a gimmick. Do you see fish swimming in streams of aloe? The best thing you can do for your fish is clean water and lots of oxygen.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> THere is no research to indicate aloe vera does a damn thing in your tank and it is just a gimmick. Do you see fish swimming in streams of aloe? The best thing you can do for your fish is clean water and lots of oxygen.


Agreed


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

just go buy a bottle of stress coat! you will save money in the long run, even though its more money than that bottled aloe.
what makes you think aloe will help your fish anyway?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> just go buy a bottle of stress coat! you will save money in the long run, even though its more money than that bottled aloe.
> what makes you think aloe will help your fish anyway?



He is just wondering, and experimenting.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

You can have some of my Aloe...

Should call her Audrey 2


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

We have aloe. Get one and you end up giving them away to people. lol.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Garlic helps with preventative fish health but Aloe soda???? I wouldn't drink it or give it too my fish!!! Try NLS Thera + A if your fish need help..... and you drink the Aloe Cola, yuk.


----------



## lutharmartin (Jul 27, 2011)

aloe vera is widely available in the market in form of juice, gel, pills and capsules. there are various aloe vera benefits in the field of medicines, beauty and health.


----------

